# more ipamorelin questions



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

i ran ipam twice befor.... first time 3x100mcg.. second time 400mcg once befor bed.....

i thought both times it was gud. this time i was thinking of doing 500mcg just befor bed per day.... but after reading around 3 shots at saturation per day might produce 3.3 iu of gh.... but does anyone have any idea of how much gh one shot off 400 - 500 mcgs will produce... and will a larger shot produce it gh for longer... or is that just gym rat gossip?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

How did u find ipam before bed?

@Pscarb may help


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

griffo13 said:


> i ran ipam twice befor.... first time 3x100mcg.. second time 400mcg once befor bed.....
> 
> i thought both times it was gud. this time i was thinking of doing 500mcg just befor bed per day.... but after reading around 3 shots at saturation per day might produce 3.3 iu of gh.... but does anyone have any idea of how much gh one shot off 400 - 500 mcgs will produce... and will a larger shot produce it gh for longer... or is that just gym rat gossip?


a larger shot of IPAM will create a second release of GH into the night but overall 1 500mcg shot before bed will not give the same as 3 x saturation shots will, due to diminishing returns above saturation.

i have trialed large shots of IPAM (500mcg, 1000mcg) before bed and received good benefits, it certainly is promising as an addition to a 3 x day method due to the release then 2nd smaller release it would be like 5 x shots in a 24hr period....

so yes it would be good to add to a 3 x day injection protocol but no in its self it will not give better or even the same results as 3 x day saturation dose as what is key with peptides is frequency not dose....


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> a larger shot of IPAM will create a second release of GH into the night but overall 1 500mcg shot before bed will not give the same as 3 x saturation shots will, due to diminishing returns above saturation.
> 
> i have trialed large shots of IPAM (500mcg, 1000mcg) before bed and received good benefits, it certainly is promising as an addition to a 3 x day method due to the release then 2nd smaller release it would be like 5 x shots in a 24hr period....
> 
> so yes it would be good to add to a 3 x day injection protocol but no in its self it will not give better or even the same results as 3 x day saturation dose as what is key with peptides is frequency not dose....


thanks ps... good way of looking at it alright. i found the 3 x method harder to implement on most days becuase when i wrk i do 12 hour shifts plus 1 hr travel.... doesnt leave me much time to get the 3 shots in usually. thats why the second time i ran it with just one shot every night.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> How did u find ipam before bed?
> 
> @Pscarb may help


thought it was great. felt well rested, made gains and when i was on it my joints felt just like new lol


----------



## teewoods (Jul 16, 2004)

Still not as potent as GHRP-2 The difference is as clear as night and day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teewoods said:


> Still not as potent as GHRP-2 The difference is as clear as night and day


you are correct in the way that IPAM does not create as much of a pulse as GHRP-2, but the difference is not night and day that is for sure, plus there is no side effect of Cortisol/Prolactin increase with IPAM as there is with GHRP-2....

the saturation dose for GHRP-2 is approx .8/kg

the saturation dose for IPAM is approx 1mcg/kg

so when using decent peptides certainly is not night and day.......


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

@Pscarb how would you suggest using ipam at night time before bed 5x a week while using 8iu GH before bed on MWF


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark2021 said:


> @Pscarb how would you suggest using ipam at night time before bed 5x a week while using 8iu GH before bed on MWF


use it as you would normally and that is stacked with MOD Grf 10min after the GH shot on the night you use GH, just before bed on the nights you don't......

i prefer to use higher amounts of IPAM before bed on training days as for me it gives me better sleep so recovery is better.....


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> use it as you would normally and that is stacked with MOD Grf 10min after the GH shot on the night you use GH, just before bed on the nights you don't......
> 
> i prefer to use higher amounts of IPAM before bed on training days as for me it gives me better sleep so recovery is better.....


So say MWF - 8iu GH 10min later 100mcg mod grf and 500mcg ipam

Tuesday Thursday - 100mcg mod grf 500mcg ipam


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark2021 said:


> So say MWF - 8iu GH 10min later 100mcg mod grf and 500mcg ipam
> 
> Tuesday Thursday - 100mcg mod grf 500mcg ipam


if you can afford to run the IPAM at that dose then yes


----------

